# Budgie/Canary help?



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi there,

I wondered if anyone could give me some advice on keeping Canaries or Budgies. I am looking for a good bird for a novice keeper. I'd like to be able to handle the bird (have the bird sit on my hand or shoulder) but I don't really have any other preferances. So I have a few questions...

-Budgie or Canary? Does it matter? Any other suggestions for small, friendly beginner birds?
-I assume they need free-flight time out of the cage? How long is this for and what is a suitable cage for them? Are they better kept outdoors or indoors?
-Are they better kept in pairs, and if so, are mixed or same sex pairs better?
-What do you use to line their cage, and apart from standard budgie mix, what else should be in there diet i.e. fruit, veg, insects?
-What is the lifespan of a Budgie?
-Are there common health problems with budgies or things to especially look out for?
-Do they like toys in their cage? I was thinking of a large indoor cage like this with perches, toys, nestboxes etc.
Rat Cages : *NEW* Elegance Double Metal Large Cage : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

Any info would be gratefully recieved - anything about their care, health and happiness!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Managed to find a few good websites for some info now, but would be great to hear from other owners. Do you think the cage in the above link would be suitable for 2 Budgies? (obviously with loads of perches, toys and nestboxes)


----------



## shyfaiz (Jul 4, 2011)

i cant believe nobody has replied to you lol!! 
Personally i would pick a budgie  i have two , there are very social birds so if your at work in the day you must consider 2  they love company !!
personally i keep my boys indoors  and mine have the biggest hagen vision cage  , mine also have time out of there cage but i have to 'budgie proof' my room  , i feed my boys on trill , they have acess to fresh fruit and veg daily (but you will need to break them in slowly) , i also provide mineral block , emp eggfood and cuttlebone for them. my cage has No plastic perches and No sand perches these are very bad for there feet!! i use natural wood branches  they love toys and love to play  please dont consider putting a nest box on the cage - thats a whole different story with budgie breeding !!!! i line the bottom of there cage with news paper  - when considering a cage make sure the bars have a small gap!!


----------



## ianpallen2 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi, What did you go for, budgie or canary


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

ummm...cockatiels


----------



## Babbo (Feb 6, 2013)

If you have a lot of time for a bird one will be more tame to you, i love cockatiels but budgies are great first time birds too!! If you have no other pets i would have the cage open all night if you are in, my bird would come and go when he pleases ;-)


----------

